# new t-jet dirt mods



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

coming soon to a track near you! this is the first of a long line of dirt mods coming in the future! :thumbsup:


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Dirt Modified*

This is a nice looking car!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

not a big fan of dirt cars but it does look very nice !


----------



## Racinslots (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice looking car!! Those are fun to race!!!!! TOny
www.mandmhobbies.com
www.slotcaraddicts.com


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

When and where can you get them? They look great.

:woohoo: Doing it in the dirt! Sundance


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*dirt mod*

the car you see in the pic is getting ready to be molded soon. we just thru this promo out to see if there was any intrest in this type of body. when we get one painted by t-jet tom baker the master of paints, i am sure everyone will be blown away! the car should be a blast to race we race dirt late models (moonstone) with skinny jl tires on the back and independent fronts the car really slides thru the corners this way. its pretty cool to watch and race! we will keep you posted when the bodys are ready. in the mean time visit the official site for more dirt updates.

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

ever seen mine?


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*dirt mod*

pretty sweet i like the air filter and pipes! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mtyoder - thats a sweet looking car!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

The filter n pipes came from a JL t-bucket die-cast kit.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

mtyoder said:


> ever seen mine?


 
Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet build Yoder!


----------

